# Windows Remote Desktop client unexpectedly quits



## Anthony (Nov 9, 2002)

I've been using the Windows RDC client to connect to my Windows XP machine via my iBook for months now.  I recently received a new powermac dual g4/867 w/radeon 9000 pro.  Upon hooking everything up the first thing I needed to do was check something out on my PC.. so I loaded up internet explorer and downloaded the MS RDC client.  (So at this point my machine is still 100% factory default, i haven't had a chance to screw anything up yet....)  I try to run the RDC client, it connects fine - but as soon as I start to type something it unexpectedly quits.  Upon more investigation, if I type very slowly the client will not quit, and if I'm just pointing and clicking I can run it all day long.. but as soon as I start to type at a normal pace the program quits on me.  As I've said I've been using same exact version/build of the client with my iBook for months now and never had a single crash with that configuration.  I even formatted my new powermac and installed the same build of Jaguar as I have on my iBook (they were both 10.2 but different build numbers) to eliminate any differences.  Also tried the 10.2.1 update to no avail.  I am having a few other strange quirks with this machine such as quicktime color problems, and my keyboard suddenly typing in greek (I made two other threads for these problems to keep things organized)... if anybody out there has any ideas for me or has even seen the same thing to show me I'm not alone here (because its driving me NUTS!) I would appreciate it!  Thanks


----------



## Sogni (Nov 9, 2002)

MS RDC does the same thing on my Mac... I administer Win2K Servers with it so not much typing is involved (unless I'm adding new domains), but logging in can take a few tries.

Annoying as heck!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 10, 2002)

I am sorry, that my post won't help you, but did I get you right?
You are remote-controling your windowssystem over macosx? I have the same situation here, but by now I was always running Virtual PC and started netmeeting to get the remotecontrole...
Pretty rough way, but it worked by now.
So, how does it work with this RDC??

About the keyboard: don't know how I did it, but I have an icon which allows me to switch from any kind of keyboard-language and also set a default one (it's available on macosx! No need for a tool or so). I didn't read your threads concerning this, so maybe I didn't get you at all...


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2002)

Windows XP has a built-in remote desktop feature.. if you go to your windows control panel and go to system, you can enable it.  Then, to have your windows desktop show up on your mac, go to www.microsoft.com/mac and go to the downloads section.. download the remote desktop client.  When it works (as it does just fine on my iBook) its great... i can switch to full screen and have windows xp running full screen complete with sound... even works pretty speedy over the internet (its usable from a 56k modem even) and over a LAN its just as good as being at the windows PC.  If you've ever used software like VNC or something its the same sort of idea, only the RD protocol is wayyyyy faster.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Nov 10, 2002)

Why do i find RDC to my XP machine still not that great?! ... i've used RDC with two machines on a LAN, and thats PERFECT, but on my iBook, its not as great as i'd like, and thats over as LAN! ... Maybe i am doing something wrong?! I've turned EVERYTHING off in the Prefs panel (ie Desktop Walpaper), And in Windows, i set (in My Computer) Performance Settings to highest! So i have Windows as RAW as it can look and act. but still, things don't seem that great!  

Anyone give me some advice??! ...Maybe its my Network Settings?! 

Neyo


----------



## cq107 (Nov 10, 2002)

works fine on my lan... Im controlling XP Pro and Administering .NET from my Powerbook...


----------



## agusgriego (Nov 10, 2002)

You can still use TightVNC, a multiplatform remote controlling free software.

You can download it at http://TightVNC.com

You can find mac clients in versiontracker.


----------



## cq107 (Nov 10, 2002)

VNC doesnt work on OSX...


----------



## Anthony (Nov 10, 2002)

VNC does work in OSX.. dunno what thats about... and I would use it but it performs much slower, doesn't handle resolution changing very well and doesnt have sound support.. its better than nothing but if I'm connecting to an XP machine RDC is far superior..  and regardless still would like to figure out why it works perfect on my ibook and not at all on my powermac...


----------



## agusgriego (Nov 10, 2002)

I've got excellent results with VNC either for remote controlling my Mac, or my PC at work.

For the PC at work I use a TightVNC Server under window 2000 pro, and VNCDimension as a Client in my Mac. And for the other way around I use OSXVnc as Server and TightVNC client with the PC (with JPEG compression on I can almost see the magnification of the dock icons!!)

Why would you want sound support when controlling a remote computer???


----------



## jriga (Dec 6, 2002)

For some undisclosed reason, RDC from Microsoft will not work well, if at all, with Dual Processor Macs - or so Microsoft says...

I'm having other problems with RDC:
When I am logged in to my TiBook as me, I can't even run RDC - it quits right away.  When I log in as root, it works PERFECTLY.  Can't figure this one out to save my life - tried fixing permissions, but that didn't do a thing...

Any ideas?


----------

